# Timber Mate Wood Filler - By Far the Best



## NiteWalker

I keep meaning to try that stuff.
I've been using famowood water based filler and like it a lot.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## gko

I also agree that its the best filler I have ever tried. It is very easy to smooth and manipulate. Dries quickly and deeply. Thin it with water to change the to the texture you want to work with. Thin it a lot and it works like a grain filler. The only thing I've found is it softens into mush when exposed to water. I used it to fill a crack in my outdoor stair and painted it. After several months with a few bouts of rain I noticed the fills were bulging and found that under the paint it turned into mush. It might do ok under varnish but I'm only guessing. Otherwise its my favorite filler to date.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Timber Mate is an interior grade wood filler, so I am not surprised that your exterior application cause you grief. You are right that is it were sealed well it would probably be okay.


----------



## Howie

Sounds like I need to try some. Thanks for the review. I've never been happy with the stuff I've been using.


----------



## tierraverde

Great review David. I'm on my way to get some.
Thanks


----------



## rusty2010

Have you tried staining it after application


----------



## Ken90712

Interesting info thx and I will try some this weekend.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@rusty210,

I have not stained it yet, but have very high expectations based on info and reviews of the product.

Ironic that you ask that question, because I am making a sample board of each of the "colors" so that i can compare dry to wood I happen to be working on… and even blend the fillers if the wood fall "in between".
I need this answered BEFORE I start a new Dining Room Table project.

I also am making several "recipes" (shellac, BLO, varnish, lacquer, etc.) of clear finishes to test on the wood raw and over stain on both flatwork and lathe-turned.

I will share when and / if I have any successes worthy of sharing. ;=)

@Bertha (Al), I may be on to something in regards to the French Polish question of yours that went unanswered (by everyone) on another thread. Wish me success. ;=)


----------



## mafe

That looks really good, now I just have to travel to US or Australia…
Big smile buddy,
Mads


----------



## TheOldTimer

I love the stuff, great product and well worth the money.


----------



## gfadvm

This is the best wood/grain filler that I have ever used. I have stained it with MinWax Walnut, applied BLO, Spar, And Poly over it and have been pleased every time. I use it right out of the jar to fill cracks, nail holes, etc and mix it to a thick paste consistency for a grain filler. A credit card across the grain is my preferred method of application for filling grain on porous woods. I'll second the comment on "foul odor" from Min Wax filler [will gag a fly]. On the other hand this stuff has a pleasant odor.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@gfadvm, Like the credit card idea. And good to know about the stainablility, too.


----------



## rusty2010

thanx for the info, i'm going to try it


----------



## sawdust1whisperer

I was wondering if Timbermate was any good. I was searching the web for reviews and I'm glad I came across yours.

You seem to order a lot of this stuff. What do you do with all the pounds you buy?

Thanks for your review.


----------



## jody495

Thanks for the reviews. Where can I purchase timbermate? Thanks


----------



## pottz

this post is 9 years old and the op hasn't posted since 2015 but i bought some at my local wood supplier,maybe check amazon too.it's the best filler ive tried,it's now my go to.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I still use them. I have all colors and even after all these years the product remains useable to this day.


----------



## pottz

david we woke you up,stay with us man.

so you still have some from 9 years ago and it's still plyable,how do you beat that.every other filler ive had dries up and i throw half away,i didn't know it lasted that long.i love the stuff.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

No sleeping here. Just into guitars and airguns, so not much applies. No longer building houses or remodeling. Closed our store 5-6 years ago. This is a great forum, though.

Yes. Oil on the top just has to be stirred back in. Just a great product!


----------



## mel52

I have a large selection of the Timber Mate wood fillers. I will mix them to get exactly ( or close ), to the right color. When you stain them it might be a little off but can be adjusted lighter or darker before staining so it looks right after finished. I have done this on wood that has both light and dark grain on the same board. I have also used different colors than the wood for a filler on the grain. Doing this will give you a cool different look to some projects. I also left a lid off on one container just before going on vacation for about two weeks. Actually I didn't close it all the way. I just put some water in it, closed the lid good and it wasn't long and it was back to normal. The only thing that throws me off a little is that it has a weird ( not bad ), odor to it. It is by far, in my mind, the best I have used. Mike


----------

